# I'm back again...



## Emmal31 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi All,

Just wanted to share the good news with you all that I am expecting baby no.2 I'm about 5 weeks 6 days. I've been experiencing lots of hypo's for the last few weeks so I had a gut feeling long before I found out. I know it's very early days but just needed to tell someone. We're planning on telling our families within the next couple of weeks so mum's the word on facebook x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 16, 2013)

Woohoo! Many congratulations Emma!!!  I hope everything goes well for you 

Won't spill the beans on FB


----------



## Emmal31 (Mar 16, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Woohoo! Many congratulations Emma!!!  I hope everything goes well for you
> 
> Won't spill the beans on FB



Thank you very much


----------



## Steff (Mar 16, 2013)

Many congrats Emma again hehe x

Mums the word ..... Does jess know?


----------



## Emmal31 (Mar 16, 2013)

Steff said:


> Many congrats Emma again hehe x
> 
> Mums the word ..... Does jess know?



Thank you

Yes we've told her but she's a bit confused by it I think x


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 16, 2013)

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !!!


----------



## Persil (Mar 16, 2013)

Congratulations, Emma!


----------



## Twitchy (Mar 16, 2013)

Congratulations!!  Now take care & look after yourself!!


----------

